# Reformation Day movies.



## Conner (Oct 29, 2014)

Anybody have any reformation day movie recommendations? (Other than either Luther movie)


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 29, 2014)

KJB: The Book That Changed The World is very good
KJB: The Book That Changed The World (Widescreen) - Walmart.com


----------



## Jack K (Oct 29, 2014)

The best movie ever made about the events surrounding the Reformation is _A Man for All Seasons_. Sadly, though, the Protestants are the bad guys in that one.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 29, 2014)

You discounted the perfect movie! I plan on watching both Luther and KJV Friday evening.


----------



## NB3K (Oct 29, 2014)

I wonder if a movie on the Reformation is in the works for 2017.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 29, 2014)

NB3K said:


> I wonder if a movie on the Reformation is in the works for 2017.



That would be wonderful, wouldn't it? Not sure if there are any good documentaries on the Reformation or not.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2014)

God's Outlaw:William Tyndale.
John Wycliffe The Morning Star(A little pre-reformation, but still appropriate)


----------



## Tyrese (Oct 29, 2014)

Amazing Grace: The History and Theology of Calvinism


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.visionvideo.com/search_by_category.taf?_function=sub_list&name=Other%20Reformers&sub_cat=23


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 30, 2014)

Fransis Shaeffer How Should We Then live on the Reformation 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q78dQkW9Ofg

Reformation overview on Wycliff https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6gJnGdlJkE
Reformation overview on Jan Hus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDgkRvXr9Bs
some mini videos John Knox House https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkn-QvM6j-s
or a sermon on John Knox? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5POVWKyga0U by Steve Lawson?


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 30, 2014)

Very useful thread; I comment to sort of bookmark it for myself.


----------

